# Amp power in 2018 sedan



## Robcav86 (Aug 9, 2018)

Can someone please explain how to get power to an amp through the firewall? I’ve tried piercing the gasket above the emergency brake but I can’t get through. I’ve seen videos of people taking out the radiator coolant tank and going behind there but I can’t even get the tank out. I’ve searched and seen the grommet with the two bolts on the 2017 but I can’t find anything similar in the 2018.


----------



## Allport (Jan 16, 2017)

Battery is in the trunk... Why go through firewall?


----------

